# 3D Printing > General 3D Printing Discussion >  Your Longest 3D Print Ever?

## RedSox2013

What the the longest time you spent 3D printing one object (what was the print time)?  What was the object (Pictures would be nice), and what printer did you use to create it?  How much fillament did you end up using?

I have to admit the longest print I ever did took only 8 hours.  I just try to choose smaller objects because I am impatient lol.  Have some new filament coming though and I want to print some larger objects on my Replicator.

----------


## MeoWorks

Hello, we have an ongoing thread about this very topic here, http://3dprintboard.com/showthread.p...est-Print-Ever

Feel free to add to it  :Smile:

----------

